# Lizards > General Geckos >  Uroplatus Phantasticus

## Amanda

These are two of my U. phantasticus (satanic leaf-tailed geckos). 









Hopefully I'll get some CB satanics in the next few months! Are there any other uroplatus people out there??  :Smile:

----------


## qiksilver

Very nice!  Can't go wrong with Uroplatus.

----------

Amanda (04-28-2010)

----------


## mr. s

Wow, that thing really IS Fantasticus looking, (what a lame joke. I'm such a dork).

----------

Amanda (04-28-2010)

----------


## NYDragon

Wow, they are awesome!  They are my fav gecko species.  I've been wanting some since I was little.  Are they as difficult to care for as I've heard?

----------

Amanda (04-28-2010)

----------


## Amanda

It depends on what you are used to keeping. I have 11 chameleons so for me they aren't difficult. They have very strict environment needs. Most phants are WC and that poses problems because it is difficult to treat them for parasites.  I just got on a list for some CBs so hopefully I'll get a breeding CB trio in the fall. If you need/want a good care sheet for them I can send you one. Reading through the care sheet should be able to help you determine whether you want to get into them or not.

Hope that helps,
Amanda  :Smile:

----------


## olstyn

They're amazing looking, but the tiny size and the very narrow environmental tolerances have always scared me off, as has the WC situation - as Amanda said, dealing with parasites (or any other health issues) in geckos that size has to be VERY difficult.

I'd love to see more pics.   :Smile:

----------

Amanda (04-28-2010)

----------


## Clementine_3

Nice!
Thanks for sharing, I love looking at them and that's all I will do is look (for now). They are great but, as much as I'd like some I'm full up!

----------

Amanda (04-28-2010)

----------


## Lucas339

very cool!  i really like these.  good luck with them!!

----------

Amanda (04-28-2010)

----------


## Amanda

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments! The first one has been with me since early October of 09. The more colorful male has been with me since mid march. Both females were WC and didn't make it past a week or so.

[QUOTE=olstyn;1324341]They're amazing looking, but the tiny size and the very narrow environmental tolerances have always scared me off, as has the WC situation - as Amanda said, dealing with parasites (or any other health issues) in geckos that size has to be VERY difficult.

I'd love to see more pics.   :Smile: [/QUOTE

Let's see if I can round some up...

----------


## Amanda

Enclosure:


More of the geckos, these are of my males that are doing really well and some of my girls that didn't make it. That is the problem with wild caught phants.

----------


## Amanda



----------


## dembonez

amazing tails haha

----------


## CherryBlossom

They are amazing gecko's by far!!!  :Smile:  Thanks for sharing your's with us! Someday these guy's will be in my collection, their a little hard to find down here!

----------


## Sariel

I am dieing to add some of these to my collection one day. Just not the time and place to do it for me so patience must be exersized!!. 
  Maybe by the time Im ready you'll have some breeders going  :Smile: . 

lovely pictures, thanks so much for shareing I love that they are finaly starting to get some CB colonies going and we can avoid all this wild harvesting.

----------

